# Any Fromm Users?



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

To those of you using Fromm, which kibble do you use? Are there any Fromme for small breeds?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I use the fromm four star line, they have some grain inclusive and some grain free in that line. They do not have a a small breed diet but the kibble is small. I love this brand, I even love their gold line if you are looking for something a little less expensive.

I rotate between the four star formulas and add a bit of the fromm gold wet food in with it when I feed. Their customer service reps have always been wonderful for me and I think the company is great. They are family owned and own their own plant.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I too use Fromm. Opey gets the four star line of Duck & Sweet Potato. This is the first food that Opey truly enjoys. I really like this brand a lot and the protein on the Duck & Sweet Potato is about 24% which I feel is a good level. I recommend it!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I alternate with the 4 star proteins each bag. They eat them all. They didn't have issues with recall either because they have their own plant. I was lucky and found a local pet botique that sold Fromm. I'm going to try the wet again. It was kinda soupy first time. I could only use a spoon full.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I also use Fromm Four Star Nutritionals kibble and rotate the flavors from bag to bag. The kibble are small enough for a little maltese mouth  Obi's favorite is the Game Bird recipe so far and Surf and Turf comes in second.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I also use From Four Star grain-free dry and rotate flavors. Zooey has done great on it


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I just bought Fromm for the first time yesterday, I had a coupon for a buy one get one free small bag so I got the grain free surf and turf and the beef frittata. I had been using Blue Buffalo and it's worked fine for us, but after seeing everyone rave about Fromm I decided to try it and I found a place not too far that carries it. The kibble is small. Steve didn't eat it last night, but that's typical of him with with a change. I'll bet he'll eat it tonight.


----------



## newlywedat50 (May 17, 2012)

We use it for Millie - any of the grain-free varieties. So far, so good - she digests it easily and, apparently, efficiently (i.e., not a lot of poop). We love that it is locally made, too.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I've just switched to the grain free salmon but my only concern with the other flavours is that some of them are a little higher in protein. I think the surf and turf and the beef have 30% protein and the salmon has 28%. There is one more flavour with 29%, just can't remember the name.


----------



## BradyLily (Sep 9, 2009)

I am looking for a new dry food. I've switched to BB canned and am still using Natural Balance LID Chicken and sweet potato. I was thinking about try Fromm. The NB has a little lower protein. It looks like many people like the Fromm. Does anyone not like Fromm for any reason??


----------



## tokipoki (Jun 20, 2012)

I guess a down-side to Fromm is that an overwhelming majority of their formulas contain some type of chicken product (meat, meal, fat, cartilage, etc). If your dog is sensitive to chicken, you're limited to maybe 1 formula (Beef Frittata Veg) that is free of that ingredient. Also it has a very busy ingredients list. Most of the formulas contain 2 or more different animal protein sources so maybe not great for an overly sensitive dog that should be on a limited ingredient diet. 

I feed grain-free Fromm in the evenings and Toki has been doing well on it. We have had the Salmon a la Veg, the grain-free Beef Frittata, and are currently on the grain-free Game Bird. 

She doesn't mind eating big kibbles but the Fromm is pretty tiny. All of the grain-frees are little...maybe the size of a pencil eraser? I know that the Salmon a la Veg is also small like the grain-free kinds but a little flatter. The other varieties have different shapes/sizes but overall are small, relative to other brands anyway. 

I think Fromm is a great company and the price is a fantastic value for the quality of the kibble you get. Here, I can get a 4 lb bag of the grain-free for $12.99 and a 5 lb bag of the regular Four Star formulas for the same price. I want to say that the Gold and Classics lines are even cheaper but I don't really ever see those in my pet stores.


----------



## BradyLily (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info Somie!! Really trying to find a good kibble that I can keep them on for a while. Using BB canned and they love it! Feeding kibble in the am is convenient and they eat it. Just don't want to use NB kibble anymore. The kibble looks different with every bag I've purchased in the last year.


----------



## jessbuggy (Jun 18, 2012)

I recently switched to Fromm for Alpha too! 

Go to the pet store with your doggie and see if he will eat it first before you purchase it! Make sure you feed it to your dog rather than letting the sales associate do it because most dogs only eat from their owner's hands. 

Alpha is on the Salmon tunalini one and we both LOVE IT. I really like the ingredients. It includes crazy stuff like eggplant, spinach, zucchini and cartilage (which is really good btw). The salmon one will be better for the coat I think. So if your dog likes it, you should get that one. 

Don't worry about the protein content. Dogs can thrive with more protein consumption than most people think. In the wild, protein makes up a large component of a dog's diet. The All American human diet comprises of just about the same amount of protein anyway, Hahaha. Seriously though, on Fromm, your dog will be eating better than the average human on Earth.


----------

